# GPS on the cheap



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

Does anyone own or know someone who has used the Bushnell "back track" hand held GPS device? It's a great Idea for cheap "not getting lost" gear to load my three boys up with for the elk hunt, without breaking the bank. I'm wondering how it will work up in the unitas? nothing worse than spending time on the search and rescue, than hunting. then again I should buy one for my hunting budy, he's the only one to get lost. Hard core tracking fool


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

I have one. It's a really basic, but really easy to use little gizmo. If you can set a digital watch, chances are you can figure this thing out no problem. No maps or anything, just follow the arrow. It only stores 3 points, but I haven't even used that many yet. It's marked my truck's location during the turkey hunt, but it will mark camp, treestand, and vehicle this fall. I think it would be great for someone wanting to keep track of three boys. That way everyone knows where the truck is, where camp is, etc.. It doubles as a compass too.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks Lycan....with this generation of kids, this gizmo is awesome. Not to many worries about finding teenages this year, now it time for some bagging.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

I bought one for my wife just for the reasons you stated. Simple and easy. I did not really like its size (or it could have been the shape), but it just felt bulky. Personally I would not buy it again and I would just wait for a sale and buy a low end Garmin (like E-trek). You would get used to more of a standard format and would not be tied to just 3 points. If you hunt or fish different areas and want to keep those locations you won't be able to with the "back track".


----------

